# I bought a new Rig Today



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

I purchased a 2015 Tracker Grizzly 1860 Sportsman Edition today. 

90hp Mercury 4 stroke
Hydraulic Steering 
7 Seelite 50 watt 12 volt LED's 
Center Console 
4 class 31 Interstate Batteries 
Onboard Charger 2/10
Tons of storage
Elevated Deck
Cheap 12 volt generator 
Battery switch 
Camo seats
Minnkota Pd45 drive v2 trolling motor
All safety equipment 

I do plan on some changes to the lights and trolling motor. I'm going to add my EU2000i with two Powermax Pm3 55a invertors, stereo, larger trolling motor. Enjoy


----------



## big_shrimp (Dec 5, 2014)

Sweet!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

So when are ya blooding the deck!!! Looks like a fine machine!!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

That right there is a fine looking setup. Nothing like biting the bullet and getting that new boat! Wish I still had my old flat bottom this time of year.


----------



## GIggaMon (Sep 29, 2010)

Gnwdad said:


> I purchased a 2015 Tracker Grizzly 1860 Sportsman Edition today.
> 
> 90hp Mercury 4 stroke
> Hydraulic Steering
> ...


Nice boat Sparky:thumbup:


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

There's a few tweaks that will be made but it appears that Tracker hit a home run with this one. Thanks guys


----------



## Flounder9.75 (Sep 28, 2007)

Wirelessly posted

Way to pretty to take out and get banged up and bloody on some nasty ole flat fish LOL


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I put hands on one of those a while back. Its a well put together rig. I like the raised deck. You gonna leave the remote controlled TM on it?


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> I put hands on one of those a while back. Its a well put together rig. I like the raised deck. You gonna leave the remote controlled TM on it?


Nope, I traded it for a Yeti 65 today, I put my 24v SW82 on it. 

So far I upgraded the TM wiring to #6, added a Power Max Pm3-24-30a, Power Max Pm3-12-55a convertors, my EU2000, Led lighting and a fee other things. I was able to put 3 hours on it Thursday, 38mph at just under 3/4 throttle.


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Gnwdad said:


> Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats plenty fast!! Didn't figure you were gonna leave it on there. I've tried running a rig to gig off of with a remote before and its a pain in the a$$ Can you convert the drivers in those lights to AC? Or do the LED chips have to be swapped also? I understand that the inverters were the easiest route. Just curious thats all. I'm still running HPS.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

MACHINE!


Jim


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> ...


The converters were the cheapest route, it will also allow me to run 3-5 hours without the Honda if I wish too. The drivers only but at a cost of $35 a fixture and voids the warranty on the lights, I have mixed feelings about the LED's, I believe I'm still an HPS fan. 

The management of Bass Pro has came to the house and we've spoke on the phone a dozen times, there are some things they did that make no sense, AC generator but DC lights etc. The 12/24 lights are $105 each just as the 120v lights. It is right now, I've put another $1300 in it wiring it correctly.


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



jim t said:


> MACHINE!
> 
> 
> Jim


Thanks


----------



## Gnwdad (Oct 14, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)



Five Prongs Of Fury said:


> Gnwdad said:
> 
> 
> > Wirelessly posted (Air Force 1)
> ...


Years ago I tried a foot controlled TM while my Minn Kota was having the shaft replaced, I swam three times that night, never again. I'm inthe slow process of getting the needed parts to build a fan set up, they are expensive to build something it will take some time.


----------

